# Ruth Do these sympoms sound like Pg ?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again Ruth,

These are my symptoms. I am on day 32 of cycle. Usually come on abut day 23/24 -27. Had pink spotting on about day 26. Boobs are growing, nipples too! Seem to have lots of spots (never get them usually?!) I am v tired esp by the afternoon. Feel light headed and bloated tum  

Also, got light cramping pains still.

Thanks,  Jo x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Jo
Just popped you an IM! Let's hope one of us gets lucky this month!!  
Eva xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be pregnancy so worth considering doing a hpt.

Ruth


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks,

OMG - I have just done a HPT and it is positive      I am still in shock! I keep checking the 2 pink lines!  Thanks.  Jo xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations! jocole69!

Hope you read this wasn't sure where to post

Donna xx


----------

